# Al's No Wrap Ribs?



## Xeno (Mar 29, 2022)

Hey folks!

I am looking to smoke some ribs I got at Costco yesterday (pre-seasoned.. I know, I know, but they were cheap.)  I keep hearing good things about Al's no wrap method, but can't find the thread anywhere.  Can someone provide a link, and perhaps some additional tips for that method?  I like sauce with ribs, but would Costco's rub + sauce be too much?

Thank you!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 29, 2022)

you betcha:  I run that at 250 till they hit about 195 internal temp (IT).  Or pass the bend test.  I never wrap them.  BB's take about 5+ hours or so.

I some times sauce at the end like last 15-30 min.  more often than not I dont sauce till they are on the table.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 29, 2022)

And welcome to SMF from Utah


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 29, 2022)

First I'd check the package and make sure they aren't precooked ribs.......sauced and seasoned leads me to believe they are


----------



## Xeno (Mar 29, 2022)

sandyut said:


> you betcha:  I run that at 250 till they hit about 195 internal temp (IT).  Or pass the bend test.  I never wrap them.  BB's take about 5+ hours or so.
> 
> I some times sauce at the end like last 15-30 min.  more often than not I dont sauce till they are on the table.


Thank you.  These are St. Louis style.  Appreciate the help!


TNJAKE said:


> First I'd check the package and make sure they aren't precooked ribs.......sauced and seasoned leads me to believe they are


No, they are definitely not cooked.  They are only seasoned, not sauced.  Thanks!


----------



## BigW. (Mar 29, 2022)

SmokinAl
 has several rib recipe's.  Here is one.  Several other in his signature.






						CREOLE BUTTER INJECTED RIBS ON THE LANG!
					

I have been dying to smoke some ribs on the Lang. This is my second time using it.  I went to the store a few days ago & was looking for BB's, but they didn't have any that looked to good.  I found a rack of ST. L's and they looked pretty good, so I bought them.  I injected them with some Creole...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 29, 2022)

I prefer St. Louis style ribs for this.
I do pretty much the same as Al.  
I don't pull the membrane, season with SPG a couple of hours before cooking, rest them in the fridge, pop them in a pre-heated smoker.  I usually run the smoker at 250F-275F...but mostly at 250F.  They are done in about 5 hours...depending...but never more than 6 hours.  Done temp typically varies between 195F and 202F. 

We use SPG for seasoning
Usually use apple or hickory for smoke
Ribs served naked
Sauce on the side

If I was going to sauce the ribs, I would do so once they hit about 180F (+/-) and wrap them tightly in foil.  The ribs IT will shoot up fast when wrapped, so beware.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 29, 2022)

Xeno said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I am looking to smoke some ribs I got at Costco yesterday (pre-seasoned.. I know, I know, but they were cheap.)  I keep hearing good things about Al's no wrap method, but can't find the thread anywhere.  Can someone provide a link, and perhaps some additional tips for that method?  I like sauce with ribs, but would Costco's rub + sauce be too much?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there and welcome!

I think this is the thread you are looking for to do it Al's way.






						PERFECT RIBS EVERY TIME! This really works!
					

Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I also never wrap my ribs and I do Al's method but I go up to 198F degrees Internal Temp (IT) of the meat :)
This gives me an even softer bite but not fall off the bone.

I hope this helps! :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 29, 2022)

I think it also takes a really good thermometer for accurate measurement ... 

I also do them Al's way ...


----------

